# Church Worship in mp3 format



## Eoghan (Mar 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where I can obtain church congregational singing of good old TRADITIONAL hymns. I cannot cope with Hillsong  and that ilke

Give me "A Safe Stronghold our God is Still", "And Can It Be" etc... please e-mail me if you have any. I just long for some good congregational singing (no offence to all you choristers)


----------

